# Who's ready? Here is some pictures...post yours as well.



## tgw925 (May 17, 2009)

Here's the hole where the ducks are slayed






Can ya find the blind?





The old decoy room





Makin some breakfast in the blind
































Here goes a picture of one morning where we were fogged in...we killed alot of ducks though. You just would not know they were there till they were in your face!


----------



## MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY (May 17, 2009)

iam ready to come shoot with yall do you offer pm me


----------



## dognducks (May 17, 2009)

Looks like yall had a heck of a year.


----------



## jdgator (May 17, 2009)

That is a proper duck blind! If it could talk, I bet it would tell some stories. 

Is this out at lake reelfoot in Tennessee?


----------



## tgw925 (May 17, 2009)

No its a private hole in SE MO. Its an all natural hole and its like a magnet to the ducks!


----------



## Arrow3 (May 17, 2009)

Love those green heads!!


----------



## Mark K (May 17, 2009)

A few from last season.


----------



## tgw925 (May 18, 2009)

Where were you hunting at to kill all those mallards. I know our limits 4. You put my pictures to shame lol. Bet you had fun shootin all them teal, they are always a fun target to hit.


----------



## Boudreaux (May 18, 2009)

Mark K -

I AM JEALOUS!

Beautiful sprig in that pic, and lots of specks!  Good hunting!


----------



## GSURugger (May 18, 2009)

here's a few


----------



## Alaska (May 18, 2009)

Dang thats a flock of spoons for one hunt.......pass the fork please !!!


----------



## tgw925 (May 19, 2009)

Spoonies


----------



## rspringer (May 19, 2009)

"black jacks"???????


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 19, 2009)

My all time favorite the wifes first bird ever last year and YES WE'RE READY


----------



## Nitro (May 19, 2009)

Now, Mark K, that was just uncalled for................

I am ready for 2009. We WILL have fun.

Be here before we know it.

I predict- DEATH for Ducks!!


----------



## Nitro (May 19, 2009)

Here's a few........


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (May 19, 2009)

Very nice guys, i need to hook up with ya'll!!!

Here are a few of mine, but they do not compare to any of those shoots, WOW!!!

To answer the question though yep i am ready!!


----------



## Nitro (May 19, 2009)

All of you take this free advice- If you really want to earn your bones as a Waterfowler- travel out of the state of Georgia.........

Head to the MS Flyway and kill some Ducks!!!!!!

I hope all of you have a great season!


----------



## craig88 (May 19, 2009)

here are a few from last year. try to pick out the GA hunts...


----------



## tgw925 (May 20, 2009)

Nitro...how much did you get for that reward band?


----------



## tgw925 (May 20, 2009)

Looks like someone tore up the ring-necks and gadwalls


----------



## Lane Morrell (May 20, 2009)

I hate to sound like a jealous person, but dang it, I'm jealous.  Those are some nice pictures fellows.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 20, 2009)

rspringer said:


> "black jacks"???????




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU ARE KILLING ME SPRINGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Medicine Man (May 20, 2009)

Here's the one's I have on my work puter.


----------



## LipRip'r (May 20, 2009)

A couple of mine from last season...I CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## Medicine Man (May 20, 2009)

I could use some of that snuff. You can keep those smokes.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 20, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> I could use some of those smokes.



Dang, I thought you medical folks stayed away from the Kowboy Killers.


----------



## Medicine Man (May 21, 2009)

I stay as far away from the cowboy's as possible. With that being said, I will smoke some cigars during duck season. I like those Back Woods sweet aromatic. Just to keep the nat's out of my face. One of the guys told me it looked like I was smoking a dog Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.


----------



## LipRip'r (May 21, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> I could use some of that snuff. You can keep those smokes.



Agree 100%....and good eye....the snuff was mine, smokes were my buds...


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 21, 2009)

Lipper,

If we ever share a blind together someday I am going to add some Texas Pete's to your Cope when you ain't looking.


----------



## Robk (May 21, 2009)

sweet pics there.  looking like a late season trip to Missippi for me this year.  bulk of the season I'll be stuck here in state due to work.


----------



## Medicine Man (May 21, 2009)

Robk said:


> looking like a late season trip to Missippi for me this year.  bulk of the season I'll be stuck here in state due to work.



OOOOOk....


----------



## LipRip'r (May 21, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Lipper,
> 
> If we ever share a blind together someday I am going to add some Texas Pete's to your Cope when you ain't looking.



Easy when freeegiin with a man's Cope...you just might catch a dab of Cope in the eye when you are lookin  

I do enjoy some Pete's with my eggs in the blind though...you welcome to doctor them up for me


----------



## NGaHunter (May 21, 2009)

Heres my Favorite


----------



## turkeys101 (May 22, 2009)

sweet


----------



## Medicine Man (May 22, 2009)

Pretty dog..


----------



## Slings and Arrows (May 28, 2009)

One of my favorites with Dad and Uncle Jesse.


----------



## SHMELTON (May 28, 2009)

Ken, let me know if you need someone to help you split the gas money on the way to the flyway this season.


----------



## 10gaMafia (May 28, 2009)

My 2 best days this year.


----------



## Hard Core (May 28, 2009)

good pics.http://[URL=http://s247.photobucket.com/albums/gg131/cbelmore_photos/hardcore%20guide%20service/?action=view&current=7ac34124.pbr]
	
[/URL]


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 28, 2009)

From the past

WV







MO





VA


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 28, 2009)

GA















WV


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 28, 2009)

WV


----------



## devolve (May 30, 2009)




----------

